# New member screening



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I have noticed we get TONS of new members when there is a flagship release around the corner (chances are, its a Pokemon release). 

Would it be a good idea to temporarily shut down new member signups during flood seasons? Or many limit who can post? Like over 100 posts or been here for more than 2 months... I dont know. It seems that new members just come to spam about whatever "bigRelease.nds" and then some stick around and try to make pokemon hacks then eventually leave.

I certainly dont want to be unfair to new members, not at all. Most of them need help and we can do that. 
Maybe when they go to register,we have them answer a few questions like 
-did you come here for the new "bigRelease.nds"? and then have them pointed in the right direction, without them needlessly making a new topic for something.
-did you come here for flash kit help? then ask which one and send them to the kart section. Or make a kinda...quiz? no... Some sort of identifier for those who have clone karts or soemthing. We gather pictures of various flash karts, and compile a list of questions, ie "what color is the plastic, what color is the PCP, where is the sd slot, is it springloaded, etc
-did you come here for modding help? which system? Then send them to whatever system section or tutorial they need help with.

Then at the bottom we have an option to join the forums. "Did you have something more specific you need help with? -->"

Oh and/or we need to either have new members TYPE OUT that we have no roms and dont supply them, or have another quiz. 
"Does GBAtemp host roms? yes/no"
"Will GBAtemp help you find roms? yes/no"

Etc...

So here's what is left, tons of unused accounts. Is there a process where an old under 100 post account gets deleted after so many years or something? 

I understand this is alot of work and probably not feasible or something we want to do, but I feel like it would certainly help out new members A LOT.


----------



## emigre (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone with a Naruto based username- account not activated.
Anyone with a Pokemon based username-account not activated
Anyone with a Final Fantasy based username-account not activated
Anyone with a Kingdom Hearts based username-account not activated
Anyone with a Mario based username-account not activated

That would be my suggestion.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember [member='Rydian'] having a similar idea to combat the Poketards.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Anyone with a Naruto based username- account not activated.
> Anyone with a Pokemon based username-account not activated
> Anyone with a Final Fantasy based username-account not activated
> Anyone with a Kingdom Hearts based username-account not activated
> ...


We could just start those ones out with a 50% warn status lol


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 18, 2012)

I think disabling signups and posting is a bad idea. That is undoubtedly the period when we gain the most members and, in the long run, is nothing but a postitive impact on the community - the more the merrier. 
I agree that the floods are bad, but it's just part of the community 'tradition' as it were now and it's quite easy to simply ignore it. (Not to mention the mods do a great job of clearing up during these peak times  )

I agree with the signup option though, however IIRC isn't there something already in place to counter this? (I may be wrong).


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I think disabling signups and posting is a bad idea. That is undoubtedly the period when we gain the most members and, in the long run, is nothing but a postitive impact on the community - the more the merrier.
> I agree that the floods are bad, but it's just part of the community 'tradition' as it were now and it's quite easy to simply ignore it. (Not to mention the mods do a great job of clearing up during these peak times  )
> 
> I agree with the signup option though, however IIRC isn't there something already in place to counter this? (I may be wrong).


No  i mostly agree with you. We are a community that celebrates our members, and i love that.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

Noob deterrent.

[yt]JmvCpR45LKA[/yt]


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 18, 2012)

Nah, most of those one time posters will disappear anyway leaving us with a handful of new members who actually want to be a part of the community.
Now if only we could stop people from making new threads each time they don't know something, and really a simple "I promise to search before starting a thread" message when signing up won't cut it.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 18, 2012)

in the last pokeflood, i went out for 9 hours and when i got back , my notifications where at 693
God knows how it would be if i logged out for one week


----------



## Devin (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I have noticed we get TONS of new members when there is a flagship release around the corner (chances are, its a Pokemon release).
> 
> Would it be a good idea to temporarily shut down new member signups during flood seasons? Or many limit who can post? Like over 100 posts or been here for more than 2 months... I dont know. It seems that new members just come to spam about whatever "bigRelease.nds" and then some stick around and try to make pokemon hacks then eventually leave.
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Like Wizerzak said, those times are when we get a lot of registrations. We weed out the rubbish, some go inactive, others stick around. The downsides are outweighed by the upsides.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I appreciate your insite, @Devin .


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Anyone with a Naruto based username- account not activated.
> Anyone with a Pokemon based username-account not activated
> Anyone with a Final Fantasy based username-account not activated
> Anyone with a Kingdom Hearts based username-account not activated
> ...


On one side, this sounds incredibly intolerant...

...on the other, it turns out to be "so right" most of the time. ;O;


----------



## Devin (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I appreciate your insite, @Devin .


No problem. You've got some good ideas, just need to be tweaked a little to being functional while not taking anything away from new users that aren't "Poke-Tards".


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Noob deterrent.
> 
> [yt]JmvCpR45LKA[/yt]


The problem we have is with the ones that don't cbf to read tutorials/ search previous posts. Chances are they will not watch this even if we made them like how XDA does. Sadly.


----------



## emigre (Oct 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> On one side, this sounds incredibly intolerant...
> 
> ...on the other, it turns out to be "so right" most of the time. ;O;



Sometimes you have to cruel to be kind.

Cruel on retards to ensure kindness on the non-retards.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > On one side, this sounds incredibly intolerant...
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/b...inspired-nicks/

_



			I can understand that some people simply aren't creative - that's okay. I'm not asking anyone to create a breathtaking essay though, I'm simply asking people to choose names which are not making them look like complete douchebags, fanboys and heavy-weight idiots. I also understand how some people like to express their feelings connected to particular products... but don't You have signatures for that? Are Your lives so uneventful that the only identity You can assume is the identity that was created by someone else?
		
Click to expand...

_


> _You know I'm talking about You. You, the people who are so grey and boring that You cannot even choose a nick that's inventive in any way. You who blend in the masses of SonicTheHedgehog123's, LuigiFanNumber1's, SonyLover23's, XBoxDudez45, CoDGoD88's and other nicks of this sort. Who are You?_
> 
> _Why am I asking? Because every single time I see Your nicks, *I sincerely want to punch you all in the mouth.*_


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 18, 2012)

In terms of pokeflood.
The 95% of poketards get 100 posts and leave again as soon as they get the roms working,
only the decent members among them stay.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you really judge someone by just their username? I mean, you can have them changed later on. My first username was shit and I'm glad I changed it to what it currently is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can you really judge someone by just their username? I mean, you can have them changed later on. My first username was shit and I'm glad I changed it to what it currently is.


If it wasn't _"x0x0_


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I have noticed we get TONS of new members when there is a flagship release around the corner (chances are, its a Pokemon release). 

Would it be a good idea to temporarily shut down new member signups during flood seasons? Or many limit who can post? Like over 100 posts or been here for more than 2 months... I dont know. It seems that new members just come to spam about whatever "bigRelease.nds" and then some stick around and try to make pokemon hacks then eventually leave.

I certainly dont want to be unfair to new members, not at all. Most of them need help and we can do that. 
Maybe when they go to register,we have them answer a few questions like 
-did you come here for the new "bigRelease.nds"? and then have them pointed in the right direction, without them needlessly making a new topic for something.
-did you come here for flash kit help? then ask which one and send them to the kart section. Or make a kinda...quiz? no... Some sort of identifier for those who have clone karts or soemthing. We gather pictures of various flash karts, and compile a list of questions, ie "what color is the plastic, what color is the PCP, where is the sd slot, is it springloaded, etc
-did you come here for modding help? which system? Then send them to whatever system section or tutorial they need help with.

Then at the bottom we have an option to join the forums. "Did you have something more specific you need help with? -->"

Oh and/or we need to either have new members TYPE OUT that we have no roms and dont supply them, or have another quiz. 
"Does GBAtemp host roms? yes/no"
"Will GBAtemp help you find roms? yes/no"

Etc...

So here's what is left, tons of unused accounts. Is there a process where an old under 100 post account gets deleted after so many years or something? 

I understand this is alot of work and probably not feasible or something we want to do, but I feel like it would certainly help out new members A LOT.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?


----------



## emigre (Oct 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can you really judge someone by just their username? I mean, you can have them changed later on. My first username was shit and I'm glad I changed it to what it currently is.



Yes. Yes you can. Then again I am a bigot.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone called for me?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?


NeoSupaMario. Luigi8008135SMWSC.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?



*Suprgamr232*


----------



## Devin (Oct 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can you really judge someone by just their username? I mean, you can have them changed later on. My first username was shit and I'm glad I changed it to what it currently is.



.....Sora1234, and RoxasIsSora. Both mistakes, but I tend to use RoxasIsSora sometimes. Loved spoiling KH3 for everyone. But yes, that's like judging a book by it's cover.. It's badly thought, and generic cover.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Devin said:


> .....Sora1234, and RoxasIsSora. Both mistakes, but I tend to use RoxasIsSora sometimes. Loved spoiling KH3 for everyone. But yes, that's like judging a book by it's cover.. It's badly thought, and generic cover.


Wow, that's pretty bad. Please use Devin instead, at all times. I'll report your post and this one for removal - nobody needs to know. Pretend you've never said anything, I'll cover for you.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 18, 2012)

I think we should throw the new members in a sub-forum, once they a proven worthy, they can come out .

Kinda like a cage, just let them fight amongst themselves, until one is proven worthy and stands above the rest, then let em out and repeat the process.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Anyone with a Naruto based username- account not activated.
> Anyone with a Pokemon based username-account not activated
> Anyone with a Final Fantasy based username-account not activated
> Anyone with a Kingdom Hearts based username-account not activated
> ...



You forgot TWEWY.


----------



## snikerz (Oct 18, 2012)

GBAtemp should just reject any new member. Current members are shitty enough already.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

snikerz said:


> GBAtemp should just reject any new member. Current members are shitty enough already.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> snikerz said:
> 
> 
> > GBAtemp should just reject any new member. Current members are shitty enough already.


Hey hey hey ...lmao


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You forgot TWEWY.


I was looking for a fitting come-back, something along the lines of _"I don't get people..." _from the game's intro... and then I found this:



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Oct 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot TWEWY.
> ...



How appropriate?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> How appropriate?


Why would you want to be a crayon, though?

See, this is why I sometimes _enjoy_ finding vandalized wiki entries.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2012)

snikerz said:


> GBAtemp should just reject any new member. Current members are shitty enough already.



I think we just found our new Mod.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot TWEWY.
> ...



So zetta slow.


----------



## Arras (Oct 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > How appropriate?
> ...


That "must fight emo urges" quote is actually not vandalized and directly from the game. I remember seeing it and laughing my ass off. The rest probably are as well.


----------



## Langin (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?



Langin, I've had so many names from naruto names to final fantasy


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Arras said:


> That "must fight emo urges" quote is actually not vandalized and directly from the game. I remember seeing it and laughing my ass off. The rest probably are as well.


Somehow that doesn't burst my bubble...


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I have noticed we get TONS of new members when there is a flagship release around the corner (chances are, its a Pokemon release). 

Would it be a good idea to temporarily shut down new member signups during flood seasons? Or many limit who can post? Like over 100 posts or been here for more than 2 months... I dont know. It seems that new members just come to spam about whatever "bigRelease.nds" and then some stick around and try to make pokemon hacks then eventually leave.

I certainly dont want to be unfair to new members, not at all. Most of them need help and we can do that. 
Maybe when they go to register,we have them answer a few questions like 
-did you come here for the new "bigRelease.nds"? and then have them pointed in the right direction, without them needlessly making a new topic for something.
-did you come here for flash kit help? then ask which one and send them to the kart section. Or make a kinda...quiz? no... Some sort of identifier for those who have clone karts or soemthing. We gather pictures of various flash karts, and compile a list of questions, ie "what color is the plastic, what color is the PCP, where is the sd slot, is it springloaded, etc
-did you come here for modding help? which system? Then send them to whatever system section or tutorial they need help with.

Then at the bottom we have an option to join the forums. "Did you have something more specific you need help with? -->"

Oh and/or we need to either have new members TYPE OUT that we have no roms and dont supply them, or have another quiz. 
"Does GBAtemp host roms? yes/no"
"Will GBAtemp help you find roms? yes/no"

Etc...

So here's what is left, tons of unused accounts. Is there a process where an old under 100 post account gets deleted after so many years or something? 

I understand this is alot of work and probably not feasible or something we want to do, but I feel like it would certainly help out new members A LOT.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 18, 2012)

Langin said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?
> ...


Always been Black-Ice 
Always will be


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2012)

Shutting down member registrations during flood periods is the equivalent of a department store shutting down two weeks before Christmas to avoid the rush. Sure we get a lot of useless sign ups and crappy members that only come on to ask for ROMs, but we also get decent members too who stick around. We need these sort of flood periods to refresh our userbase and to get people to sign up.

So yeah, nope.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Langin said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?
> ...






BortzANATOR said:


> Can you think of a *successful* member on this site with a uninspired nickname?


----------



## Devin (Oct 19, 2012)




----------

